# first grow and new camera.



## noneedforalarm (Dec 25, 2008)

i know this isnt coming right from the start,but then again it wasnt really worth looking at through my crappy webcam from the 80's.now i have a some what decent camera(key words being some what) atm and would like to share with those of you who have seen some of my previous pictures and everyone in general.thanks for checking and i welcome all feedback.there 7 weeks in today btw.i will periodically update but dont expect an indepth report although i will do my best to keep everyone informed.and until i find the charger for the better camera this is the quality i will be presenting.

EDIT:i guess i should post some other details while im at it.
Lights-150 watt MH,two 2' fluoros 75 watts each.
Soil-Scotts premium 4 month feed.
Water-tap water,boiled and cooled for 24 hours.
and thats about it really,i do my own thing for air circulation and temp control atm until i get my room built.once the room is built i will have a system pulling air from the cooled house and exhausting through the floor underneath the house.and will have the lights mentioned above used for veg and a 400 watt hps used for flowering.after the second week in jan. i will have nice pictures of the  whole set up and then ill finally have a sophisticated set up worthy of sharing haha.thanks again,later


----------



## andy52 (Dec 25, 2008)

they look kinda stretchy to me.needs the lights closer or more light.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 25, 2008)

more light i wouldnt doubt,also the MH bulb is 13 inches from the tops.and im worried about low humidity and high temps.the leaves are curling on new growth and they are really dry.but all in all they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2008)

Light closer and those stalks need air moving the plants. Makes the stalks strong and big,,better to eat nutes with.:hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2008)

:bong: Need to smoke better weed. That way you will be way more chilled out and layed back. This forum is for fellow growers and smokers to help each other out and have fun. Not for this crap(arguing)You guys need to shake hands and move on.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 25, 2008)

Now now kiddies!


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 26, 2008)

your plants are not in good shape, get the light closer and get a fan blowing over them, this should help stop them stretching, and strengthen their stalks and help with the temps. I would also consider potting them up into larger pots, and to help get the humidity up put a bowl of water into your grow area, the heat should evaporate it, get a humidity meter (hygrometer) if you don't already have one, you should be able to gauge how much water you need to have in there to keep the humidity where you need it.

If your grow area is very small you are going to have heat problems, when I was growing in a small closet I had to leave the door open during the light on time to keep the temps down, you may need to do the same, again door open and an oscillating fan will help you there until you get your proper set up running, but you need to get on the case with that proper grow room, get it finished asap, you're plants are suffering and plants that are stressed are not going to be as productive, and you also run the higher risk of them going hermie on you, especially if you are using fem'd seeds.

There may be other techniques that can help you a bit more, super cropping, LST, topping and so on, but I don't personally have any experiance with those techniques, except topping, and I only tend to do that after the first week or two weeks into flower, depending on how tall the plants are compared to how much height I have available. I am sure if someone else thinks these techniques will help you they will tell you.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah i have been keeping the door open with a fan on them pretty much for 12 hours a day,the door is only shut when i sleep(which isn't much).as for the MH is at 12 1/2 inches away from the highest point on my biggest plant.you can see why i do not want it any further,it reaches 85-90 degrees fahrenhiet to close.i suppose i could boost them up with the door open since its not so bad with the fan on and put them back down when i close up for the night.


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 27, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> :bong: Need to smoke better weed. That way you will be way more chilled out and layed back. This forum is for fellow growers and smokers to help each other out and have fun. Not for this crap..You guys need to shake hands and move on.



'cuse me?  you calling this plant crap?   as far I see  its AFG!!!  I think it would be lot better if you will let others help him to get his plants to look lot better....   like I did to everybody in MP site.. and by the way  if you can't help him.. then don't diss him like that  alright? 

be nice... no ugly around here...   it's more like  stop being a big baby alright?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah,must make it a point to keep the bad out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> 'cuse me? you calling this plant crap? as far I see its AFG!!! I think it would be lot better if you will let others help him to get his plants to look lot better.... like I did to everybody in MP site.. and by the way if you can't help him.. then don't diss him like that alright?
> 
> be nice... no ugly around here... it's more like stop being a big baby alright?


 

No Papa,, you missed the other threads that were removed by the Moderator. There were some fighting going on between a couple guys, and I ask them to chill with their crap.Anyway that is done,, they took care of it. But no,, I would never talk bad about anybodies babies(plants).


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah you definatly need to get the light closer. i used a 400watt hps on my 1st grow. i struggled with getting it close enough cause of how hot the light was. now ive swapped to a 200watt compact fluo..there is hardly any heat to worry about. and i can have the lights 2 inch away..ive heard that the further your light is away from your plants the weaker the lumes get. which will slow the growth and make them too thin looking..can you swap to fluos ? they arnt too expensive.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

nah,i must keep it the way it is until the room gets going right.also on a very very tight budget so not much happening.
as far as the lighting goes.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

ok then just get the light as close as you can ..do the hand test to check the heat..and get a osculating fan gently blowing around them to get their stems thicker. do this asap. good luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> ok then just get the light as close as you can ..do the hand test to check the heat..and get a osculating fan gently blowing around them to get their stems thicker. do this asap. good luck


:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 27, 2008)

You should not be boiling the water you use to water your plants (why are you even doing this    ).  While it is a good idea to let your water sit out for chlorine to dissipate, you are doing some bad things to the water by boiling it.  Boiling removes dissolved oxygen in the water that the plants need.  The ppm of the water is also affected (it goes up), because only the pure water evaporates during the boiling process, leaving more dissolved solids in the water than before boiling, many of these dissolved minerals are different kinds of salts.

It would be to your benefit to get those lights closer...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2008)

HG knows what she is talking about. Cant go wrong with her advise, and several others on here.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

i am boiling the water for a pure result.the water has so much crap in it here i considered it a good thing to do,i am going to start distilling water here soon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> i am boiling the water for a pure result.the water has so much crap in it here i considered it a good thing to do,i am going to start distilling water here soon.


 
Get ya a small RO for under tha sink.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

the plants are now 6 inches away from the MH and the 2 fluoros surrounding vertically.and i don't know what an RO is.hopefully its not one of those "aww man thats what he meant" deals.i also have a much better camera on the way.charging now,the resolution and shots will be great.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 27, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> i am boiling the water for a pure result.the water has so much crap in it here i considered it a good thing to do,i am going to start distilling water here soon.




I assume by "crap" you mean that your water is hard--full of minerals and salts.  If so, you are operating under a misconception--by boiling the water, you are really just concentrating the "crap" that is in it.  You are boiling off pure water and leaving water that has higher concentrations of dissolved solids.  When you boil water to "purify" it, you are only killing living things in the water--germs, bacteria, parasites.  

RO stands for reverse osmosis. The water is put through a series of filters that removes most of the dissolved solids in the water.  They are generally installed under a sink and have a small expansion tank to hold a quantity of RO'd water.  RO water is slightly less "pure" than distilled.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

as stated,i will be distilling water from now on thanks for the knowledge yo


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

here are some pics with the new camera.note that i am not a professional photographer.the close ups might be a little blurry but still nice imo.done with a magnification lense and 8 megapixel camera,so until i get it down this is the quality at hand.there a little droopy today since i overwatered = /


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 27, 2008)

Another thing I just noticed.  It is not a good idea to plant in clear containers--roots do not like light.  I would recommend that you either do something to make your containers opaque or transplant into some kind of pot that isn't clear.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah i got electrical tape wrapped well on the containers from top soil line down.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

also does anyone know of a way to sterilize sand from the beach to use in a gnat defense?


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 27, 2008)

Try baking it for awhile


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 27, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> No Papa,, you missed the other threads that were removed by the Moderator. There were some fighting going on between a couple guys, and I ask them to chill with their crap.Anyway that is done,, they took care of it. But no,, I would never talk bad about anybodies babies(plants).


 

my bad..  my bad  yea..  you are right..  handshake everybody....

I did got that cleared up with ya in PM and noneedforalarm too.. its all cool...     we all like to help each other  we have all the passion to do that for everybody in the community.. 

yes yes  HG  you are right  I have told him to let water sit for overnight or 24 hours before using..   that is correct..   
really  no need to boiling the water lol...   its too much hassle.. 
and  yo HG..   he did masked the homemade pot to prevent the roots to get exposed by lights..   its all good..     he gonna have a good plants I bet.. :hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 27, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> the plants are now 6 inches away from the MH and the 2 fluoros surrounding vertically.and i don't know what an RO is.hopefully its not one of those "aww man thats what he meant" deals.i also have a much better camera on the way.charging now,the resolution and shots will be great.


 
maybe its time to put your MH lights in vertical style  and have a really good reflection  like foils.. on the top.. 

and be sure its 12 to 16 inch away from the top of plants..  6 inch is kinda too close  you think?   I think I got some movies that teach the right of way to grow...    I got like  4 movies lol  even jorge, and "I grow chronic"  and all that..


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

i just went to the beach and got a ton of sand,i have it drying from the watering/filtering i gave it.after it drys tonight ill bake it 2morrow,and post results with pretty pictures.cause you know sand looks cool in the pot. haha


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> maybe its time to put your MH lights in vertical style  and have a really good reflection  like foils.. on the top..
> 
> and be sure its 12 to 16 inch away from the top of plants..  6 inch is kinda too close  you think?   I think I got some movies that teach the right of way to grow...    I got like  4 movies lol  even jorge, and "I grow chronic"  and all that..


no doubt,the whole reason i moved 6 inches away is to get more light less stretch and it is a good temp at that range.the main concern of course was the temp and it is fine.so im going to stick with it 6 inches with door open and when sleep ill put it back at 16 inches.see how that works for a couple days.should do fine.also i installed the reflector,got it set up with a little more effort as opposed to just getting it some what put up and working.i also have about 4 movies,17 books and this site for growing.i just prefer a fast result.i am lazy plus its good to interact with ppl.as for reading the books goes,only on free time which isn't the easiest thing to come by.you know where you can sit down read a book comprehend and not be disturbed.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 28, 2008)

oh man just checked on it at 2 am and noticed this bottom leaf looking lifeless.everything else on the plant is a ok.actually been recovering from overwaterin all day.just perked up about 2 hours ago,and just when you think everything is ok something random like this happens.i havent fed in 4 days and i dont know the PH and yes thats bad i know but thats just the way it is.THE rest of the plant is absolutely fine though.btw the stems on the limp one and its sister limb have purple and reddish looking spots getting more severe towards the leaf but hard to see in detail without a magnifying lens.i think it needs to be fed...what do you think?


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 28, 2008)

ahh.. you see  theres new nodes where the yellow died leaves is still attached..  its alright.. thats normal.. that happen to us all the time..

its like a decay and giving remain the nutes to the plants..   its normal..
just don't pick on it or pull it off.. it does gives nutes to the plants like that..
is that new nodes off of that dead leaves on the bottom? I think I  see that.. its all good...   you said  red spots on stems?   maybe it was pinched like in LST method?   or was it rubbing by use the fingers to smell the plants


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 28, 2008)

so then my assumption of it being hungry is correct?since that is the case i will be feeding soon.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 29, 2008)

well the feeding did the trick,learning each day of its needs.but thats a given since its bound to happen,unless your crazy.also baked the sand,turned out well.check it.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 30, 2008)

everything is in order,but after looking at some of the other journals i dont think i will be updating as much after this.it seems my plants are bad by most ppls opinions on here and not worth observing,so here it is enjoy.NOTE:ever since the MH the new growth is about 3/4 of an inch apart on new tops from node to node.getting bushier and getting much less stretch.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 30, 2008)

oh and kali,my only concern with the sand of course now is its salinity.im worried when i water how much it will affect my ph,i know water travels through it very well but i really need some play sand instead.but that cost money.any tips on making the soil more alkalinity?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 1, 2009)

getting ready for the big day...my first time cloning 
the second is a pic of the branch im choosing,there are 3 more just like it i plan on taking 4 clones.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 1, 2009)

oh yeah,the sand addition alone totally eradicated my gnat problem


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

:ciao:  friend..   I have just skimmed threw your grow..you PM   me asking about cloneing some plants..First  I want to be sure we are cloneing Females...we dont want to waste our time with males..And why would you say people are slamming your grow journal  and you dont want to post as much?   You are doing an Awesome job..and the only thing I would is add more pics:rofl:  thats what brings me in the most..and you will see thats what I bring to you..

here are some links for you to read threw
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17650
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441


Hope this helps:bolt::bong:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 1, 2009)

definitely females,i have a pretty good idea for the most part about what im doing,i just like second opinions.especially second opinions from ppl who have experience.but yeah i simple yes or no would work(joking)haha.thanks for the links and words of advice.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 1, 2009)

all of those tutorials say i need a medium...it possible to just use water until root develops right? all i have is water released nute soil atm.


----------



## VaNdLe (Jan 1, 2009)

what is this rapidfailure ? 

"does your parents know your own thier computer" I do not Compute

What a Cliche!

NoNeedForAlarm dont worry about what he says i know his type.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

:ciao:  friends,,, please behave yer selfs...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> haha round 2,this journal is quite the buzz for a fight,maybe i should make a journal titled:Grow gone mad. and see how that goes.just keep to yourself vandle and stop with your weekly stopping in and harassing me and other ppl on this forum.you talk about ppl being self obsessed? sounds like your talking about yourself there pal.


 
I thaught this was a journal as well  but you have posted in the wrong section ...please post in proper section..it will help to minimize  the confusion..thanks..I dont see any pics you PM  me to look at..sorry  :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

I will ask a Mod to move to the GJ  section  friend..


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 2, 2009)

nah its a journal...and this incident is being handled.this arguing took up a few pages.try page 2 and work your way up...there here somewhere.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

yes i read.   I posted a few pages back..sorry i did not bring it up sooner...but  this is not in the Grow journal section my friend


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes it is 4u...lol.

I want what you're smoking.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yes i read..but  this is not in the Grow journal section my friend


haha honestly that makes no sense.if i go to the grow journal section i can find this every time.thats how i pulled it up to update.thing had made its way all the way to page 3 at one point.kinda goes along with why i wasnt interested in updating since there was no real interest from anyone else.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes it is 4u...lol.
> 
> I want what you're smoking.


 thats for damn sure. haha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes it is 4u...lol.
> 
> I want what you're smoking.


 
I should of PM you *Mom*..just wait till *Hick* get here...
:rofl:  and its  its last months *Frosting*..makes you  see and do wierd stuff.. 


my bad..didnt see grow journal under cultivation...Im going to smoke some More *Frosting *now..:giggle:  just PM me your address if you need some j/k:bolt::bong:


*noneedforalarm*....i subscribed to your *GROW* *JOURNAL*  :lama:  I will be back  if you let me..:spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

we will just  take it a few pages further:bolt:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> all of those tutorials say i need a medium...it possible to just use water until root develops right? all i have is water released nute soil atm.


  This is what I did. They are setting in water(setting in a short plastic tube) I can put up to three in this coffee can(Plactic) with lid.You will notive I covered the 3rd tube in the top of lid with a piece of blue tape,, cause Im not using it.I was gonna add an airstone to it. Hope this helps.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 2, 2009)

hell yeah,i think im good to go for the cloning today.like ive said somewhere before,i understand whats going on i just LOVE second opinions. thanks guys


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 2, 2009)

whew...well im glad thats over,haha something about cutting up a plant is strange but very satisfying thats for sure.i almost felt like a real botanist for a couple seconds.anyways some porn for 4u and the results.thanks for the help guys.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2009)

Im not sure,,but I think that clear container needs to be covered where light cant get to roots. Or did I jump the gun and catch you before ya had finished. If so sorry. I did that once and Algie almost killed my plants. 

Great job Bro. Looken good.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 2, 2009)

no doubt,im sure i have a few days to cover them up is all,you know be4 the roots have established in order to even begin hating the light,so i was plannin on so 2morrow.i appreciate the reminder though.thanks and later


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2009)

Females  Looking good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

:ciao:  I know Cowboy here says he may put an airstone in there..I say  its needed. and cut those fan leafs fingers in half..it will help as well...good luck..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  I know Cowboy here says he may put an airstone in there..I say  its needed. and cut those fan leafs fingers in half..it will help as well...good luck..KEEP M GREEN


cut the fan leaf fingers in half?? sorry but i dont understand.
EDIT: i should add im intoxicated and should have waited until morning to post,but when your drunk and eat some food nothing better than to read up on some stuff.later yall


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> cut the fan leaf fingers in half?? sorry but i dont understand.
> EDIT: i should add im intoxicated and should have waited until morning to post,but when your drunk and eat some food nothing better than to read up on some stuff.later yall


 
:ciao:  :rofl:  sobber up my friend  and hold this:bong1:  while I show you..


after you take the clipping  cut the fan leafs fingers in half..this helps cutting focus more on roots  then leaf..here are mine in the Bubblers..Hope this helps


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 3, 2009)

yo the greatest thing is happening,i have had zero and i mean zero wilt.using no hormones or any medium...just some clean RO(and some other special things like ultraviolet filtering n such)water to sit in.but there are what look like oxygen bubbles surrounding the base of the cut and the clones have actually perked up.
and perked from the limp state they were in when i cut them and sat them in there.i went out and woke up this morning so basically after 18 hours in the tub they are doing fantastic.you think i should still chop em down even after this good show there putting on?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 3, 2009)

if you look really close at the comparision shot from yesterday and today you can easily see the plant has gained more stability than it was when it was originally on the plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2009)

Im not sure,,but those straws might be a little tight taking the plant and roots out unless you cut the plant out of the straw when the roots grow. Like I said I dont know for sure but ya might use something a little bigger. Maybe someone else thats done this will know for sure. I used a bigger tube then that because I was thinking about not hurting the roots pulling thru a small straw,,cause believe it or not thats what I started to use.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 3, 2009)

i plan on cutting them out if that is the case(the case being to big to fit through).whats anyones thoughts on the clones not wilting and the fact that they look better than they did on the plant? im highly interested in hearing opinions on this one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure,,Seems the uptake on the cutting is working better then it did on the plant. Maybe root problem on main plant.

By the way,,I just thought of something. If your roots are to big to get ot of the straw,they will also be to big to fit thru the hole the straw fits in on the lid, right?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 3, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Not sure,,Seems the uptake on the cutting is working better then it did on the plant. Maybe root problem on main plant.
> 
> By the way,,I just thought of something. If your roots are to big to get ot of the straw,they will also be to big to fit thru the hole the straw fits in on the lid, right?


thats what a knife is for  haha...the thing is i can always replace the container...so that is irrelavent.i appreciate the observation and concern to details.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

a pair of siccors   removes the straw as well..no worries..and they are getting great  oxygen to the stem.That is why they stand at attention the next Day..i dont put anything in my cloner water  either..just watch the water level..keep us posted:bolt::bong:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 3, 2009)

ok then,not sure what happened but i believe smokinmom is responsible so i thank you and apologize,but anyone could see why i would get angry,especially one person in particular,and it isnt the kid harassing this thread.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

:ciao:  looks like *MOM  *has been cleaning House :giggle:  or *Hick*..cleaning the Clubhouse :rofl:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 8, 2009)

ok so its been 6 days since ive made my cuts and i have some questions for the experienced people observing my progress.as stated its been 6 days and i have them sitting in water as my medium...there has been absolutely no wilt in my clones since day one,there still isnt any wilt today as a matter of fact,they continue to grow im sure if not growing then there stretching out.i have even read of algae forming and people changing the water because of it,i have had no such problem.but my question is the discoloring on the leaves.i think its a lack of nutes.but im not sure so im asking.once again there has been nothing bad looking with these just this only problem.now is there anyway to address this problem without using a medium.can i continue to let them be for another 6 days until they root finally?or what?plz any response is welcomed and i thank all those who take part...one more thing for the new ppl reading this(if any)...whats your take on fresh cuttings not wilting even at day six in nothing but some filtered water from the water station?note:the water is from a watering station that uses RO(reverse osmosis)and plenty of other goodies like ultraviolet filtering and about 4 other so called "advanced" techniques for filtering the water.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 8, 2009)

i thought i added this earlier...i have not changed the water since i put the clones in the bucket btw.the water looks the same as it did when i put it in there,i shake periodically to reduce the possibility of any organisms being produced in the still water.

EDIT:if anyones suggestion is to get some nutes to add to the water i would like to ask for suggestions as to where to get some nutes for this purpose without having a hydro store around.such as home depot and walmart blah blah blah there terrible shops thats for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2009)

I give my Clones some SuperThrive and they look really healthy. I have heard that Nitrogen is not good for making roots. So I havent gave mine any nutes eather.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 8, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I give my Clones some SuperThrive and they look really healthy. I have heard that Nitrogen is not good for making roots. So I havent gave mine any nutes eather.


haha i dont get it...you say you give your clones superthrive? is that not nutes?and where would i go to purchase such a thing?no online sites either.i can only do shopping in local area.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> haha i dont get it...you say you give your clones superthrive? is that not nutes?and where would i go to purchase such a thing?no online sites either.i can only do shopping in local area.


 
NO,,they are Vitamins, not fertalizers. I got mine from Hydro Store.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 8, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> NO,,they are Vitamins, not fertalizers. I got mine from Hydro Store.


yeah it pays to type in superthrive in the google bar
and im so lucky to not have a hydro store around.life is good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 8, 2009)

:ciao:  ok  6 days   have you been peaking in there?..and do you see any bumps on the stem?  you still have 4-8 days..be patient..I dont have time right now Daughter has Band concert..I will be back  okay..Superthrive can be found at Home Depot  or Lowes..and i dont add anything to mine but more water...and I too use water station..they set my PH  and add the goodies as yours does...and You are :aok:  ill be back:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 8, 2009)

is there an air stone in there?


The yellowing is Normal..the clone is useing the nutes to form roots..I have to say I do like to cutt my leafs..but they still root..okay  really need to go now  check my fall Grow..


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 8, 2009)

:bong: indeed!!   thank you 4u2smoke...  yes he doing good JOB!!





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: friend.. I have just skimmed threw your grow..you PM me asking about cloneing some plants..First I want to be sure we are cloneing Females...we dont want to waste our time with males..And why would you say people are slamming your grow journal and you dont want to post as much? You are doing an Awesome job..and the only thing I would is add more pics:rofl: thats what brings me in the most..and you will see thats what I bring to you..
> 
> here are some links for you to read threw
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565
> ...


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 8, 2009)

listen to 420smoke.. he has been doing great assitance to ya..

I ll grab one air pump if ya needs? dang ya did the cutting..  and we gotta know if theres bumps in that stems  if so  the roots is growing!!...

its exciting huh


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey  Im back..Here Hold this :bong1:  while I go back and read  what i missed:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> listen to 420smoke.. he has been doing great assitance to ya..
> 
> I ll grab one air pump if ya needs? dang ya did the cutting.. and we gotta know if theres bumps in that stems if so the roots is growing!!...
> 
> its exciting huh


 

:ciao:  *pappa*..thanks for the kind words..I :heart: U man..and Im glad to see back:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2009)

:ciao: *noneed*....  here is a shot i took when I got home...this was showing bumps at 8 days  and had 1/4 inch roots at 10 days...and now this is 12 days..I will transfer to soil  this weekend..the air stone is really the Key here my friend..and the Pump..This single cloner I use a 20 gallon fish tank pump..My 6 site cloner I use 60 gallon pump...and my 24 site cloner  I will use my 100 gallon Pump.  I have learned that the more bubbles you can put in there the more oxygen..the faster the  "recovery"  ..Hope that makes sence..im getting High  man:rofl:  well  ill continue to come in and smoke my :bong1:  and :watchplant:



:bong:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *noneed*....  here is a shot i took when I got home...this was showing bumps at 8 days  and had 1/4 inch roots at 10 days...and now this is 12 days..I will transfer to soil  this weekend..the air stone is really the Key here my friend..and the Pump..This single cloner I use a 20 gallon fish tank pump..My 6 site cloner I use 60 gallon pump...and my 24 site cloner  I will use my 100 gallon Pump.  I have learned that the more bubbles you can put in there the more oxygen..the faster the  "recovery"  ..Hope that makes sence..im getting High  man:rofl:  well  ill continue to come in and smoke my :bong1:  and :watchplant:
> 
> 
> 
> :bong:


no doubt i understand the oxygen deal...i just dont have the funds or tools to make such a device,on another note i know im seeing alot of things for the first time first hand,so of course when i hear that 99% of ppl's clones wilt the first day and mine dont and continue not to but some coloring issues in the leaves shows up i am worried...there are brown spots that just look like death in the top of the fan leaves with the yellow.i will take shots 2morrow as i plan to cut them(the fan leaves in half) halfway through a predicted 14 day rooting cycle.but the thing that keeps me full of confidence is the fact that if they have lasted this long then they are going to make it...plz correct me if im wrong.but im glad i have that thought at least.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 9, 2009)

no doubt,ive decided to leave the leaves on the clone as i would like as much nutes to get to the stem as possible in order to create a rooting structure faster.we will see how it goes...ill post an update with pics whenever something new happens.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 10, 2009)

ok so its been about 8 days for the clones and they are eating just fine,pics of those are available as well as some pics of the big girl and some it its new growth.the last 2 sets of fan leaves that came in are tacoed out.pretty bad actually,the growth is a nice healthy color of green which kinda sets the mind at ease.but hey,what do i know?no problems though so far except my problem of over worrying.oh and on the clones i cannot get close enough with the lense to get a really good look.it is ok to take them out to get a good 30 second glance real close to the cut?i would like to get right in there face to observe any bumps as i love observing every step of the way to get a full understanding.and the little girl started her flowering last night after 9 weeks in veg and doing terrible with the stretch but plenty of bud sites,ill deal with stringing it up if be.even if it only produces a gram per site thats fine with me.
if thats the case.any ideas on the taco and health/look of the big girl? thanks for checkin in,later.
EDIT: posting pics now,haha forgive me as i am stoned and wrote a novel and forgot to post pics with it.hahaha


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 10, 2009)

did the clones root yet?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 10, 2009)

nope there in my wanna be bubbler.where i take the straw and blow bubbles in it for about 5 minutes every hour haha only joking.its been 8 days i expect 14,i said there eating fine because they are trying to take nutes to develop roots.the process ya know?just sitting in still water has it at a stand still.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 10, 2009)

bump due to the fact i wanna know if i can take the stem out for about 30 seconds to look at it real close with the lense.thanks


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 10, 2009)

hi noneed4alarm..   yeah you can take it out to take a look for few min..
haha..blowing the straw to the water to create the bubbles..  thats funny..

I ll grab that airpump and airstones for ya.. and will pm ya asap..


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 10, 2009)

haha yeah a diy bubbler i made.alot of "doing it yourself" thats for sure.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the :giggle:  yes I allways look at mine..i just lift the lid tho.  Mom is looking good..be patient my friend..thats the most inportant thing to learn in cloneing..and pappa realy getting you a pump and air stone?  that is cool..you will see the diffrence..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 10, 2009)

no doubt,thanks for the comments...also you know i mean take the stem completely out of the water to observe right?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

as long as you dont scrape the stem  this will shock it

can you just lift the lid..?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao:  check out this new one I just made..the lid unscrews..I call these my Rapid Rooters:rofl:  and of coarse its all painted Black..well not the top..its blue  so maybe it will be ok..


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 10, 2009)

i can easily take the lid off...i just want to know if i can pull the lid up enough to where the stem comes out of the water and i pull closer to observe with my magnifying lens?for say about 30-40 seconds a day.8 days in btw
if i could i can post pics of results,also how do you think the clones look?the leaves curling went limp on the right clone yesterday and now there perked back up again...obviously there is life still in this plant and its doing well to stay alive for 8 days to live(clone).once again reassuring me that this will be 100% successful.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

Great Attitude buddy...that limp one may be forming roots..give them a mist  with water 1 time a day..dont soak them   just mist..and yeah  look all you want..some are going to say  roots dont like light..but  i do it and its fine..and 8 days..you should be seeing something any day:clap:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

ok so its been 9 days and the greatness has started
the greatest thing about all this,is no fancy hormones or semi-sophisticated system to make this work.just some filtered water from the water station,old ice cream bucket,straws and some electrical tape will get you this.i didnt even change the water once since i put them in the,same 9 day old water originally put in.this is great news.now im going to take my 2 plants and turn them into 8...i love cloning,also the clones are sexually mature.so of course i can clone let sit for a week and flower even if its for a quick fix im able to do that now..this really made my day though.oh and the taco stopped to.this means everything is going excellent and all should be well if i keep up like i have been.
EDIT NOTE: i thought this might be crucial to the information posted above about the whole cheap way to clone...i never ever misted once,after i made the initial cut and slid it into the straw they sat in the same water and same spot until this very moment,no misting..just checking every day .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

:clap:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

also some of my stigmas are turning reddish orange on my mother while in veg still...what does that mean besides a sign of age?if it even means that.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 12, 2009)

so i have 100% success rate so far with my clones as i seen the next clone starting to form its roots as well...man the feeling of success is great at times hahahahaha.thanks for the words of advice and insight on this wonderful plant guys.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for letting me feel your excitement my friend..Its Great Huh?  You have the GREEN thumb..Thanks for growing  and showing:aok:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 13, 2009)

damn right yo,i just cant wait to transplant these babys an take some more clones hahaha.this year is gonna be alot of fun thats for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2009)

Way to go Bro..Call ya the Clonester. Everything looking good.
 My Wife said our clones are starting to show roots.  My Girls are Clustering like mad.:hubbayep,,, the ones I took the clones from)


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 13, 2009)

nice cowboy,cant wait to see an update in your room...i enjoy looking at some pretty set ups and new pics...im subscribed so ill be checkin in on ya.oh and im wanting to transplant so bad to make room for a few more clones...im having bad problems with mother and want to flower just to get rid of her and that horrible nuted soil.do you or anyone reading this have a good time to put the clones into soil from the tub o water?the roots are about 3/4 of an inch i believe  and thhere are about 5 to 6 spots of roots coming in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2009)

I am also curious to what thoughts are on that my Brother. I know I will be looking to do the same thing very soon. My guess is the more roots the better.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 14, 2009)

does anyone think taking 4 clippings from my mother and throwing her into flower that night will be stressful enough to induce herm?


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Heck yeah. Combination of losing lims and a big change in light schedule could possibly make her turn to he dark side. I'd wait at least a couple days.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I am also curious to what thoughts are on that my Brother. I know I will be looking to do the same thing very soon. My guess is the more roots the better.


 



:yeahthat:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 14, 2009)

preciate it trent,i suppose ill be transplanting later this afternoon then and taking 4 clones as well.ill let ya know how it goes and post some pics.later


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep us informed, pics would be swell. Are you flowering with HPS or CFL/Flouro


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 14, 2009)

flowering with 125 watt MH 2 75 watt fluoros and sometimes the sun.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 14, 2009)

yo im am such a moron,no doubt i have a pre nuted soil but yo...the ratings are for 0.07-0.01-0.03  which means im getting basically nothing for nutes to my plants,which in turn is the cause of my deficiency in my other thread named Deficiency.oh man,im not gonna lie this is a cake walk once you understand all the factors.the reason everyone says do your research then carry out your plan.regardless what your doing or growing.i honestly looked before and never seen it until today when going to transplant clones...im transplanting atm and im rather happy to say thank goodness for my soil being so low.now i get to use my guano and wet my soil hardcore for the rooting process on the clones...good news all around but damn im dumb. i will put pics up later tonight.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 14, 2009)

no pics tonight,2morrow when i get off work.was going to take clones and transplant...i transplanted but took no clones due to deficiency...i fed pretty good tonight and im gonna let the little bit of nutes take hold until i take some cuttings,most likely 2morrow as well.if i missed anything maybe ill cover it 2morrow...today just went down hill kinda.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure all will be well. Taking clones is always fun .


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 20, 2009)

ok so its been a few days but i have took 4 clones and once again i have had zero wilt in about 4 days since taking them and also im using the same method of just sitting them in plain ole filtered water.also the water im sitting them in is the same water i was using for the last clones(still havent changed it haha).also have transplanted new clones into there own planters and started flowering my mother.i also found what i thought to be a seed sac on my girl 2 1/2 weeks in flower.if i see another ill capture it and put it up...but until then check the pics from flower and the new additions


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 24, 2009)

so i started work recently so been a little slack on my updates as well as my plants health,but in other news i have money flowing.so i can buy ph kits,thermometers and all kinds of other things.as you can see my mother plant is having a bit of trouble,i have no idea what it is and i just corrected a mg and S deficiency.now i have this trouble,besides that everything is good i guess.kinda worried about my main clone...the 2 that rooted when i transplanted into real pot,the root was well over an inch long and had a couple more at about half an inch.but it seems to have a bit of nute burn and something else...umm what else what else....buds are comin in nice an frosty,and yeah i suck at updating.a link to a shot with my clone...i dont get responses in some cases in this or the other threads,so 2 is better than one,plus im not really loooking for a diagnosis in this thread.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37035


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 24, 2009)

wow i suck at life...forgot to flip that photo an save it flipped...well dont bend your necks to hard...if your really that interested you can always DL an flip it yourself.later


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha, I think most of us would just rather turn our heads sideways! Nice pictures noneed. Doin good bra!


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 24, 2009)

i forgot to mention this process my filtered water goes through.
1.Ion exchange pretreatment
2.High capacity sediment prefiltration
3.Micro fine sediment prefiltration
4.Granular activated carbon
5.Reverse osmosis
6.Post carbon filtration
7.Ultraviolet disenfection
this is what they list as there filtering process.any thoughts on people that know what any of this means?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 25, 2009)

so here is the next day of the new problem areas...seems its starting to turn a bit neon again(nonsense the spread of the deficiency was all over and now its only concentrated to these 2 fan leaves across from each other???)so i dont know what the hell is going on.you can see in one of the pics theres a little leaf behind the big fan leaf that is starting to brown.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2009)

Are your roots getting root bound. The container looks small for the plant. Course I cant see it real good so I might not be seeing it properly. Sorry,,just asking.


----------



## Medman (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice hawaiian punch pot. I wouldn't think your root bound. Unless its affecting most of the plant I personally wouldn't worry. Leaves die and fall off just how it goes.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah ive seen some of the random leaves falling off but when i see leaves eating themselves and leaves doing something similar but taking a different stroll down the park to get that way i wonder whats going on.the leaves eating themselves i see alot now because of the recent clones ive been taking so im familiar with that as well as the leaves eating themselves when it happened on my plants the first time.then the plants took on the MG or S deficiency which they turned neon green and died off into a reddish/burgandy color.then these fan leaves are browning then neoning out.so just more things i have to get down...im not worrying to much as ive gotten this far with about 30 whole dollars spent on the total grow itself.so im pretty confident i just dont want the plant to crap out 4 weeks into flower...so far problems are on a steady rise to the top.and im thinkin between now and 7 weeks i dont know if it will have enough leaves to consume or how it will affect my buds by then ya dig? things i will all come to understand im sure.im think im gonna put 2 more of these seeds in germ with 4 random bagseeds on monday.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 25, 2009)

oh yeah the mother is 25 inches tall ill get more measurements tomorrow.sleep time in the room right now so i must wait.i dont even know what symptoms of root bound are? it might be that the plant is pretty much outshining its pot thats for damn sure...


----------



## Medman (Jan 26, 2009)

Either way best of luck man


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 26, 2009)

so yeah,ill just come out with it.all 4 of my new clones are starting to form root bumps.remember this water is well over due i dont doubt.but its 20 days old,same water i used for the last 2 clones which in 9 days i finally put in a medium and are just not starting to finally show an excellent root structure.the 4 in the water are 11 days since cut and they are just now showing bumps.so nothing but an old ice cream bucket some water ph'd between 6.1 and 6.5(according to a drip solution you pour in the water to change colors to determine ph)and some patience and im sure you can achieve the same results.i think almost 3 weeks and 6 clones with just a bucket of water is pretty good.ill put some pics up 2morrow when i get around to it.also buds are looking frosty as hell.and the 2 clones i took are showing there new growth since the cut and there looking good.seems to all be going well.went to home depot and some garden shops to do some real research on future work.got some nice ideas but still ill about the lumens i need and the cost for making it cheaper to operate.i think im going to hunt for a ballast for an hps and buy a socket and bulb.anyone know what kind of socket or devices id need besides a ballast and bulb?like i said some pics tomorrow,later.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 27, 2009)

so update with pictures..ill put up some more pictures later tonight.been kinda busy,thanks.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 27, 2009)

the rest of the update...clones new growth,some of mothers bottom half with some more top half...she is a beauty up top wouldnt you say?down below is a sad reminder of the past and how bad things are...all i know is my ph is 6.0 or below on both plants and my water is around 6.5,i know the salt in the sand affected it im sure,but not as to wether if it dropped or raised my ph.any tips on lowering or raising my  ph if so?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 30, 2009)

so yeah quick update with no pics sorry ....all 4 new clones took about 14 days ago in the same water as the original 2 clones i took are doing great...they almost seem to be putting out more roots than the original 2...anyways the water is about 4 weeks old,proving my method of absolute cheapness haha.it was my roommates ice cream so i payed only $1.35 for my cloner pretty much(35 cents being the cost for the water and a dollar for electrical tape)which is fantastic.also after putting the ladies to bed and checking my clones that are well rooted and are now well on there way to being some bushy ladies are doing GREAT.they look so lovely.saturday might be the day when i get some pics after i get off work.until then later.


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 1, 2009)

damn!!!  I got like 18 tomatoes in my DWc  none of them has bloom any tomatoes..  damn...  aint that way too fast?    guano works the wonders?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> damn!!! I got like 18 tomatoes in my DWc none of them has bloom any tomatoes.. damn... aint that way too fast? guano works the wonders?


 

:rofl:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 1, 2009)

i might do an update with some pics monday.sorry for nothing saturday,just to damn busy.but everything is going GREAT.plants and clones look fantastic.i mean it doesnt look PRETTY but you know what i mean by doing great,buds are stinkin,clones are rooting and other clones are growing like crazy


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

so yeah here is some pics of the main cola on my mother and one of my clones.which due to the lights that i acquired halfway through my first plants cycle are making it mad bushy instead of stretchy like its predecessor.so once again everything is great,waiting on the results of the flush on my mother.but the results on that wont be for another week or so.the 2 plants in flower are doing well and the mother having its minimal problems which i flushed,the 2 clones i took 3 an 1/2 weeks ago are doing fantastic.and last but not least the 4 clones i took 2 an 1/2 weeks ago are doing really well.i just transplanted 2 of the 4 into soil yesterday and there roots were about an inch long when i placed them in the soil.the other 2 clones are growing mad root spots but no real root sticking out yet,just a ton of white balls grouping to form what looks like one massive root.so another couple days in the cloner and they will be good to go.then the 100% success rate will continue to maintain.the mother is 2 weeks into flower and the other close ups are from my plant 4 weeks into flower.also that one pic of the cola where it looks like its pregnant is nice,looking fat but the reason there are so many shots of it is because one,im obsessed and two because its from different angles.but thanks for checking in.later


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 5, 2009)

looking very nice and plump noneedforalarm!


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks im trying to do my best with what little i got.ive spent a total of about 40 bucks on this grow and now have 2 nice flowering plants and 6 clones that will be ready for flower when my mother gets done flowering.so everything is going good.this actually happened kinda fast.i germinated the seeds expecting them to take about a week or 2 to germinate.and the very next day they started cracking,so with no money and my job starting in 2 months i was like oh no,cause i had no money or a job to bring in money for light,soil,ect.but in the end i ended up gettin rid of some dank for a month to pull in the money to get the bills,lights and everything else i needed to make this what it is today.but now that i started working im able to put money into this like i want to.its gonna take a minute though,i still have some bills to catch up and get paid every 2 weeks  . but once thats out of the way im going to go to the hydro store about an hour and 45 minutes away and try to get something real.im not going to grow hydro,just gonna try and get some rockwool and some nutes and maybe some other things.but that will not be until spring.i think im gonna do a year round grow journal,you know keep with this flower and keep up with the clones and the transition in my soil and blah blah blah ya know?hopefully everything will continue on this good path.i use to know a bunch(not everything) when i was a little punk in high school,but that was a while ago and my knowledge kinda flushed on it like where you parked when you go shopping kinda deal ya dig?but being on this site has refreshed my mind and im learning new things everyday.so i plan on sticking around and learning as much as i can as well as helping anyone i can.im still pretty new so my knowledge bank is still refreshing but im sure after spring when i harvest ill be chock full of crap . but thanks for checking my buds out and appreciate the comments.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 6, 2009)

well for only spending 40 dollars on this grow that is very impressive.  Listening to you talk about being able to drive to a hydro shop makes me want to be able to do that even more.  I have to order everything offline no hydro shop near me.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 8, 2009)

ok since seeing the previous post the cost has increased a little bit....actually a little over half of what original is.i got paid friday and paid up on some bills and actually invested on the grow room.im now flowering with my MH,fluros and a new hps i got friday.ill get some pics up monday when i get the room cleaned up.but figured id update since its been a couple days for those following...remember i acquired these buds with the initial 40 bucks.but now over the next month i should see a REAL difference with the money i invested this past week.see ya tomorrow,hopefully haha.later


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 23, 2009)

so yes i know it has been awhile,but ive been going through some stuff that puts the whole fun of hanging out all day and socializing about my plants and updating on this site on hold.but here i am,1 week away from harvest on my not so shining star and 2-3 weeks from my mother being harvested.i have new clones that are obviously showing off the lights that i have acquired over my time of growing,and some new ideas about where to go with my room.obviously i never did build the room i talked about in my first few days of posting this journal,but im trying to get it down to a T.for it is coming,and when it does these clones i have now will be full time mothers until i get about 20 clones out of them.now that i have the basics down and kinda understand most everything i need to know and also understand the problems i have faced i think i am ready to go.once i have it all figured out it will definitely be in full swing,and i promise a much better journal this time around.for i have my 400 watt hps ballast on the way this week and many other things are being fixed to help complete what i think will be my ongoing set up for the next year.so until then enjoy the daily,weekly or bi weekly updates and then in about 6 months time youll have a much different opinion.thanks to those who shared there time with me and those who browse on through checking it out.i will have more pics tomorrow.
BIG P.S.my mother hermied due to roommates incompetence,well mine really.i have to move them as of now from light to dark everyday,and ive been doing a damn good job.but i went out one night and he was drunk and totally didnt close the door to keep the light out and light was shining on her ALL NIGHT long.needless to say she has what look like shiny green seeds forming in the main cola.i will and have been trying to post pics for the past week to show early signs of hermie and what to look for just for the benefit of the site.i WILL have those tomorrow for sure.so thanks again for checking in,later.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 1, 2009)

so my camera is down and i have had a run in with the law thats been a delay on my updates.things are a bit strange these days and i have re-acquired one of my xboxs.anyways,i really wanna stress the importance of being patient.being patient is one of the most crucial steps to deal with.if you can accomplish this task(along with funds)you will have no problems in my opinion with growing good marijuana.i say this because i just got to smoke some of my well dried with excellent results.i have previously tried it by oven drying a week ago and let me tell you,it pays to just let it dry.as bad as you wanna go pluck a bud due to the lack of THC in your body is no excuse for crappy patience.and if you wanna get that high i would advise that you just pluck the bud and let it dry...it will be much more worth the pluck.back on the update,i will post pictures of this nice smoke as soon as possible.for those that follow,bear with me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

:ciao:  Sorry to hear of the :cop: trouble..get that straightened out  and get back to growing..you have it my friend..use it...when your ready..thanks for shareing with us..Take Care and Be Safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks 4u.im pretty sure everything will work out as planned.my only real concern is where to go next with my grow.i have alot of plans for it,but who knows.only time will tell,haha.


----------

